# Train lighting



## dougster (Dec 23, 2009)

I am new to model trains and I want to repair my old Bachman G scale. I got the smoke and sound to work, now I want to replace the light in the engine.
The transformer says 17 VDC, so do I just buy the 16 V light bulbs I see for sale online? What is the difference between "grain of wheat," "grain of sand," and "grain of rice" bulbs?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Basically the sizing, as they state. For G scale I would use just a typical bulb, maybe grain of wheat? Or get the closest thing to the lights that are still remaining in the locomotive.

The lights for my LGB locos are about 2x6mm, just going by memory. Not big at all.


----------

